# Culinary Replacement Parts



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

You all know me well enough by now to know this is not an advertisement. James posted this info at the Kitchen Counsel and I know someone here might be of need at some point!



[ February 27, 2001: Message edited by: cchiu ]


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Speaking of replacement parts--does anyone, anyone!!!! know where I can obtain the the bottoms for french, aluminum, fluted, removable-bottomed tart and quiche pans? I've called JB Prince, Bridge Kitchenware, Bowery Resaurant supply, Rowoco and a few others. I even called the manufacturer in France, but they said they only sell to brokers and could not sell me individual pieces. 
What do I do? I've had some success with cutting aluminum disposable pie pans to size, then rolling them flat with a rolling pin; but, they are really too flimsy to work well.
Sisi, are you in France? Do you know?
Any leads would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

foodnfoto,

I totally agree with Crudeau. Any metal worker/artisan will be able to accomadate your needs easily, quickly, and inexpensively. This would also be a good opportunity for vo-tech students, call your local school, metal shops.


----------

